# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  بيتك تحت المجهر

## ward roza <3

آهليــن ../ 
صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~
~ 
* كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟!
*كم غرفهـ دآخل المنزل ..؟!
*ماهو لون غرفة نومك ..؟!
*من يشاركك في غرفة النومك ..؟!
*طول وعرض غرفة نومك ..؟! >خخخ
*كم نافذهـ في غرفة نومك ..؟!
*نوع جهاز تكييف غرفتك ..؟!
*كم مرهـ انتقلتوآ من بيت الى آخر ..؟!
*من اللي اربعهـ وعشرين سآعهـ ع التيلفون ..؟! 
~ 
}{ مـ ع ـآ الآهل }{ ..~ 
* ع ـدد الوجبآت مـ ع ـآ الأهل ..؟!
*اقرب شـ خ ـص أليك من آهلك ..؟!
*نسبة مسآهمتك في المنزل سوآء كان طبخ آو ع ـمل ..( 90% / 70% /50%/ 30%/10)
* يوم في الأسبوع يتجمع فيهـ الأقآرب ..؟!
*مقدآر نسبة جلوسك آكثر مـ ع ـآ الأهل آم الأصدقاء ..؟
* صفهـ تتميز بـهآ عند الأهل ..؟!
* آكثر سلطهـ في المنزل ..؟!
* شـخ ـص تآمنهـ ع خصوصيآتك ..؟!
*شـ خ ـص من الأسرهـ تبوح لهـ بأسرآرك ..؟!
*شـ خ ـص من المنزل يرتب آغرآضك ..؟!>خخخ معروفهـ الأم او الشغالهـ 
* عندما تتخذ قرآر هل تآخذ رآي شـ خ ـص مـ ع ـين ..من هو ..؟! 

~ 
}{ خ ـصوصيآت الـ ف ـرد }{ ..~ 
*ع ـند جلوسك بـ مفردك من الشخص الذي يخطر في بآلك ..؟!
* مآذآ تفعل عند استيقاظك من النوم ..؟!
* اي الجهات تفضل في نومك ..؟!
* شـ خ ـص يعآلج مشآكلك ..؟!
* شـ خ ـص تفرح بـ لقياهـ ..؟!
* كم عدد فترآت نومك ..؟!
* آكثر شخص ترآهـ في منآمك ..؟!
*شخص تتحدث معاهـ قبل النوم ..؟!
*عند استيقاظك من النوم كم مكآلمهـ لم يرد عليها !؟
* آكثر الذكريآت من آي شـ خ ـص تأتيك ..؟!
* مآهو نوع الشآمبو المستخدم ..؟!
* عطر تحب استخدآمهـ ..؟!
*هل تحب كتآبتهـ الخوآطر ..؟!
ايهمآ تفضل سآعة اليد ام الجوآل ..؟! 

~ 
}{ الـــوآن المــ ن ــزل }{ ..~ 
* لون المنزل من الخآرج ..؟!
*لون المنزل من الدآخل ..؟!
*لون المطبخ ..؟!
*لون صالة المنزل ..؟! 


وتــم بـ حمد اللهـ الأنتهاء .. 

ملاحظة :انا مثلا كتبت الاسئلة واخترت بعدي اي عضو اسوي ليه استدعاء عشان يجي  
وانتوا بعد سوا كذا

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
حلووة الفكرة 
بس من العضو\ه الي اخترتيه\ا؟؟
يسلموو ع الطرح
سي ياا:>

----------


## نبراس،،،

أسأله جمييله اختي الكريمه 
اتمنى من الاعضاء التفاعل في هذه الصفحه 
كلي اسف واعتذار لك اختي حب ال محمد 
ولكن لا بد ان انقله للمكن المناسب 
و قسم الاسرة على ما اضن هو الانسب له 
ما زلنا ننتظر كل جدييد تجودين به 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## ward roza <3

ان شاء الله اخي اني احترت بين الاسرة لو التطوير 

ومشكورين ع النقل 


بالنسبة لقطعة بعدني بس اترقب الاعضاء

----------


## ليلاس

*فكرة خطيييييييرة ..]*


*و اسئلة جمييييييييييلة*

*تسلمي غناااااااتي ع الطرح*

*الله يعطيييييييييييك العاااافية*

*ما نعدم جديييييييييدك*

----------


## ward roza <3

تسلمي ليلاس 



الك استدعاء من عندي احين

----------


## ward roza <3

آهليــن ../


صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~
~ 
* كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟! 
7 وامي وابوي 9
*كم غرفهـ دآخل المنزل ..؟! 
3 غرف و الصالة والحمام والمطبخ والمجلس وغرفة الجلوس يصيروا 8
*ماهو لون غرفة نومك ..؟! 
ازرق
*من يشاركك في غرفة النومك ..؟! 
خواتي
*طول وعرض غرفة نومك ..؟! >خخخ 
ماحسبتها 
*كم نافذهـ في غرفة نومك ..؟! 
نافذه وحده بس وسط ومجزئه جزئين 
*نوع جهاز تكييف غرفتك ..؟! 
HltAchl
*كم مرهـ انتقلتوآ من بيت الى آخر ..؟! 
بس مرتين  

*من اللي اربعهـ وعشرين سآعهـ ع التيلفون ..؟! 
اني مع جارتنا  
~ 
}{ مـ ع ـآ الآهل }{ ..~ 
* ع ـدد الوجبآت مـ ع ـآ الأهل ..؟! 
3 وجبات 
*اقرب شـ خ ـص أليك من آهلك ..؟! 
امي واختي الله يحفظهم 
*نسبة مسآهمتك في المنزل سوآء كان طبخ آو ع ـمل ..( 90% / 70% /50%/ 30%/10) 
صفر ؟؟!!
* يوم في الأسبوع يتجمع فيهـ الأقآرب ..؟! 
ولا يوم 
*مقدآر نسبة جلوسك آكثر مـ ع ـآ الأهل آم الأصدقاء ..؟ 
مع الاهل طبعا 
* صفهـ تتميز بـهآ عند الأهل ..؟! 
مادري عنهم 
* آكثر سلطهـ في المنزل ..؟! 
ابوي الله يحفظه 
* شـخ ـص تآمنهـ ع خصوصيآتك ..؟! 
امي واختي الله يحفظهم 
*شـ خ ـص من الأسرهـ تبوح لهـ بأسرآرك ..؟! 
امي واختي الله يحفظهم 
*شـ خ ـص من المنزل يرتب آغرآضك ..؟!>خخخ معروفهـ الأم او الشغالهـ  
امي الله يحفظها 
* عندما تتخذ قرآر هل تآخذ رآي شـ خ ـص مـ ع ـين ..من هو ..؟! 
امي واختي الله يحفظهم  

~ 
}{ خ ـصوصيآت الـ ف ـرد }{ ..~ 
*ع ـند جلوسك بـ مفردك من الشخص الذي يخطر في بآلك ..؟!
بنات خالي 
* مآذآ تفعل عند استيقاظك من النوم ..؟! 
اغسل وجهي 
* اي الجهات تفضل في نومك ..؟! 
اليمين واليسار
* شـ خ ـص يعآلج مشآكلك ..؟! 
امي واختي الله يحفظهم 
* شـ خ ـص تفرح بـ لقياهـ ..؟! 
بنات خالي 
* كم عدد فترآت نومك ..؟! 
فترة وهي الليل 
* آكثر شخص ترآهـ في منآمك ..؟! 
ماحد 
*شخص تتحدث معاهـ قبل النوم ..؟! 
اختي الصغيرة 
*عند استيقاظك من النوم كم مكآلمهـ لم يرد عليها !؟ 
ماعندي جوال 
* آكثر الذكريآت من آي شـ خ ـص تأتيك ..؟!
بنات خالي
* مآهو نوع الشآمبو المستخدم ..؟! 
تريسمي 
* عطر تحب استخدآمهـ ..؟!
مادري بس ناسيه اسمه بس هو ازرق من دبي
*هل تحب كتآبتهـ الخوآطر ..؟! 
نعم ولكن لا اجيد
ايهمآ تفضل سآعة اليد ام الجوآل ..؟! 
اليد 

~ 
}{ الـــوآن المــ ن ــزل }{ ..~ 
* لون المنزل من الخآرج ..؟! 
بيجي
*لون المنزل من الدآخل ..؟! 
ملون 
*لون المطبخ ..؟! 
زي البلاط 
*لون صالة المنزل ..؟! 
وردية فاتحة 



وتــم بـ حمد اللهـ الأنتهاء .. 

ملاحظة :انا مثلا كتبت الاسئلة واخترت بعدي اي عضو اسوي ليه استدعاء عشان يجي  

وانتوا بعد سوا كذا 
اختار من بعد المشرفة 
الغالية ليلاس

----------


## عنيده

لحقت عليها من البدايه ..

اسئله حلوووه .. 

نتظر ليلاس احر من الجمر .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## ليلاس

> آهليــن ../
> 
> 
> 
> صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~
> ~
> 
> أهلييييييين 
> * كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟! 
> ...



 
*مرحباً ..*

*طلعت الفضاااااايح* 

*تسلمي غناااااتي ع الإستضاافة الجميييييييلة*

*و إن شاااااء الله أكوون ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم*

*أختار بعدي*

*المشرفة الحلوة*

*.:روح و ريحان :.*

*و رح يتم إستدعائها*

----------


## عنيده

اسئله حلووه و اجابات ليلاس احلى .. 

يعطيج العافيه ليلاس .. 

و في انتظاار روح ريحان .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ابتسام

يسلمووووووووو ع الموضوع الترتيب

----------


## ward roza <3

فضحناش ليلاسووو 

بانتظار الغالية روح وريحان

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكم ..~*

*للأسف روح و ريحان ما رح تقدر تلبي الدعوة*

*لإنشغالها في هل الفترة*

*رح اختااااار أحد غيرها* 

*و أرد لكم خبر*

----------


## ليلاس

*تــــــم دعوة المشرفة الغااااااااالية*

*Fatemah*


*تحياااااااااااتي ...~*

----------


## ward roza <3

خيه ليلاس  بالانتظار المشرفة fatmah

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*فكرة حلوه* 

*خيتوووو ننتظر*

----------


## ward roza <3

بالانتظار

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورين اخي

----------


## ward roza <3

بانتظار المشرفةفاطمة  من جديد

تم ارسال لها دعوه

----------


## ward roza <3

خيه ليلاس وين المشرفة فاطمة

----------


## ليلاس

يبدو أن الغاااالية فطووووم  بعد مشغولة هل الأيام ..


رح أستبدلها حتى لا يبرد الموضوع ..

انتظروني ..

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر على احر من الجمر

----------


## ward roza <3

بس خيه ليلاس اختاري وحده كثيرة التواجد
وتسلمي 


ننتظر الاخت / الاخ : المجهول/ة

----------


## ليلاس

تم دعوة .. شذى الزهراء ..

نننتظر تنويرها ..

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظرشذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> آهليــن ../
> 
> 
> 
> صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~ 
> *اهلا..*
> *صباح الخير..*
> ~ 
> * كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟!
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*
*اول شيء مشكووورة خيتو حب آل محمد ع الفكرة* 
*ومشكوووورة ليلاس ع الاستدعاااء* 
*ولو اني ماعندي وقت بس بجاوب على اللي اقدر عليه ..*
*والله يعطيكم الف عااافيه..*
*لكم تحياتي..*

----------


## ليلاس

أجوبة رووووعة ...

تسلمي غنااااتي ع التلبية الناااااااايس ..

أستمتعت معاااااااكـ

ننتظر العضو / هـ اللي بعدكـ

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر العضو /ة الي بعدك 


اجوبة رائعه خيتي

----------


## عنيده

اجوبه حلوووه خيتوو .. 

تعرفنا عليج اكثر .. 

بالانتظار العضو الجاي .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

شذى حبيبتي ماحطيتي العضوة الي بعدك او العضو؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختار موني* *(**M**ooNy*
*عفوا ع التاخير ...*

----------


## ward roza <3

عادي 


ننتظر موني

----------


## ليلاس

*ننتظر الغااااااالية "" موني ""*

----------


## MOONY

* كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ؟!
سبعه
*كم غرفهـ دآخل المنزل ..؟
9

 *ماهو لون غرفة نومك ..؟
خوخي

*من يشاركك في غرفة النومك ..!
لا أحد لحالي  :noworry: 

*طول وعرض غرفة نومك ..؟! >خخخ
*كم نافذهـ في غرفة نومك ..؟!
نافذتين
 *نوع جهاز تكييف غرفتك ..؟!
مكيف مركزي  LG

*كم مرهـ انتقلتوآ من بيت الى آخر ..؟
3مرات

*من اللي اربعهـ وعشرين سآعهـ ع التيلفون ..؟!
ماحد

 
~ 
}{ مـ ع ـآ الآهل }{ ..~ 
* ع ـدد الوجبآت مـ ع ـآ الأهل ..؟!
وجبتين
*اقرب شـ خ ـص أليك من آهلك ..؟
أمي
*نسبة مسآهمتك في المنزل سوآء كان طبخ آو ع ـمل ..( 90% /70% /50%/ 30%/10)
70%




* يوم في الأسبوع يتجمع فيهـ الأقآرب ..؟!
الخميس 
*مقدآر نسبة جلوسك آكثر مـ ع ـآ الأهل آم الأصدقاء ..؟

الأصدقاء


* صفهـ تتميز بـهآ عند الأهل ..؟!
الطيبه
* آكثر سلطهـ في المنزل ..؟!
آني :weird: 
* شـخ ـص تآمنهـ ع خصوصيآتك ..؟!
صديقتي


*شـ خ ـص من الأسرهـ تبوح لهـ بأسرآرك ..؟!
بنت عمتي


*شـ خ ـص من المنزل يرتب آغرآضك ..؟!>خخخ معروفهـ الأم او الشغالهـ
ما أحد أنا أحب أرتب أغراضي لوحدي
* عندما تتخذ قرآر هل تآخذ رآي شـ خ ـص مـ ع ـين ..من هو ..؟!
أخوي

 

~ 
}{ خ ـصوصيآت الـ ف ـرد }{ ..~ 
*ع ـند جلوسك بـ مفردك من الشخص الذي يخطر في بآلك ..؟!
افكر في حياتي و الوظيفه
* مآذآ تفعل عند استيقاظك من النوم ..؟!
أفرش منامي
* اي الجهات تفضل في نومك ..؟!
اليمين

* شـ خ ـص يعآلج مشآكلك ..؟!
أمي
* شـ خ ـص تفرح بـ لقياهـ ..؟!
مافي أحد معين بس هاليومين بيبي صاحبتي


* كم عدد فترآت نومك ..؟!
فتره وحده

* آكثر شخص ترآهـ في منآمك ..؟
أشوف  كوابيس
*شخص تتحدث معاهـ قبل النوم ..؟!
نفسي
*عند استيقاظك من النوم كم مكآلمهـ لم يرد عليها !؟
على حسب

 * آكثر الذكريآت من آي شـ خ ـص تأتيك ..؟!
خالتي الله يرحمها


* مآهو نوع الشآمبو المستخدم ..؟



* عطر تحب استخدآمهـ ..؟
الين  وذا ون

 *هل تحب كتآبتهـ الخوآطر ..؟!
نعم


ايهمآ تفضل سآعة اليد ام الجوآل ..؟!
اليد 

~ 
}{ الـــوآن المــ ن ــزل }{ ..~ 
* لون المنزل من الخآرج ..؟!
بسكوتي

*لون المنزل من الدآخل ..؟!
كل مكان لون
*لون المطبخ ..؟!
عنابي



*لون صالة المنزل ..؟!
برتقالي 


وتــم بـ حمد اللهـ الأنتهاء

أختار دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 


غاليتي حب آل محمد يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح المميز...والفضايح الحلووة :) 
موني غناتي تسلمي ياارب على اختيار وتسلمي وتشكري على الاستدعاء الغالي 

ربما لدّي تحفظ ببعض شؤوني..فاعذروني 
إليكم حضوري 


















> آهليــن ../
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

الموضوع حيوي كثير..ومن خلاله يمكن نتعرف على شخصيات الاعضاء بشكل أكبر 

واعذروني إذا حسيتوا في نقص في محطات اجاباتي 

يعطيكم العافية ياارب..وعساكم ع القوة دوم غناتي 

اختار بعدي....هموس حبوبة همس الصمت :) >تحب تورطها ... :toung:  


محفوفة بذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.. 


دعواي تتردد على سماءكم ... 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الحليل

----------


## عنيده

موني و دمعه ع السطور .. 

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه  .. 

استمعت معاكم و الله .. 

و بالانتظار هموسه ..

----------


## ليلاس

*إستمتعت معكما حبيباتي ..*

*" موني ... دمعة على السطور .."* 

*الله يعطييييييكن العاااافية*

*ننتظر  الغاالية  .. همس الصمت ...*

----------


## ward roza <3

اعتذر على غيابي 



موني دمعة على السطور 


اجابات في قممة الروعه 


ننتظر الغالية همووووسة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول شي وقبل اجاوب على الاسئلة
اعتذر من الجميع
لاني وقفت الموضوع
وصلني الاستدعاء
بس يومها كنت مرة مزحومة
ونسيت الامر
والله يجزاها خير الي ذكرتني ..
.
.
آهليــن ../
ياهلا ومرحبا .. 

صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~
صباحك فل وياسمين عزيزتي ..
~ 
* كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟!
إذا على القسم الخاص فينا
فحنا 3 انا وامي واختي 
واذا على البيت كامل
فبضيف اخوي وزوجته وآولاده ..
*كم غرفهـ دآخل المنزل ..؟!
4 غرف ..
*ماهو لون غرفة نومك ..؟!
اخضر ..
*من يشاركك في غرفة النومك ..؟!
امي واختي ..
*طول وعرض غرفة نومك ..؟! >خخخ
اممممم
مو متذكرة بالطبظ
بس اتوقع انها
2.5 م في 4.5
يعني طول بلا عرض .
باص خخخ  :toung: 
*كم نافذهـ في غرفة نومك ..؟!
واحدة ..
*نوع جهاز تكييف غرفتك ..؟!
الزامل ..
*كم مرهـ انتقلتوآ من بيت الى آخر ..؟!
من سكنا في هذا البيت مانتقلنا ولامرة 
استقرار ابدي
خخخخ
 
*من اللي اربعهـ وعشرين سآعهـ ع التيلفون ..؟!
محد .. 
~ 
}{ مـ ع ـآ الآهل }{ ..~ 
* ع ـدد الوجبآت مـ ع ـآ الأهل ..؟!
ولا وجبة  
كل لحالي
 :hopemy: 
بس ساعات اشتهي غذاهم واقعد آكل معاهم 

*اقرب شـ خ ـص أليك من آهلك ..؟!
no body ..
*نسبة مسآهمتك في المنزل سوآء كان طبخ آو ع ـمل ..( 90% / 70% /50%/ 30%/10)
50 %
* يوم في الأسبوع يتجمع فيهـ الأقآرب ..؟!
والله هو بالعادة خواتي وبنات اخوي واختي
يجون بيتنا كل يوم 
كونا بيت العايلة
بس التجمع الكبير 
يكون ليلة الجمعة ويكون 
في بيت اخوي الكبير الله يحفظة
ونجتمع كلنا خواتي وبنات خواتي
وبنات عمي
وتكون ليلة حافلة وممتعة 

*مقدآر نسبة جلوسك آكثر مـ ع ـآ الأهل آم الأصدقاء ..؟
مع الاهل اكثر ..
* صفهـ تتميز بـهآ عند الأهل ..؟!
مزعجة  :toung: 
لكن اتحداهم على ازعاجي يقدرون يجتمعون بدوني
<< ماقدر على الواثق 
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
 :grin: 
والصفة الثانية حنونة  :;^^: ..
عاد صفتين ماينطبقوا على بعض
خخخخخخخخ
* آكثر سلطهـ في المنزل ..؟!
عفر اني  :grin: 
الصراحة مافيه شي يصير في البيت
الا بموافقتي 
والا مايصير  :;^^: 
* شـخ ـص تآمنهـ ع خصوصيآتك ..؟!
صديقتي الغاليه
الله يرجعها بالسلامة  :TTTT: 
*شـ خ ـص من الأسرهـ تبوح لهـ بأسرآرك ..؟!
محد 
اغلب اسراري محد يعرفها من اهلي ..  :niceday: 
*شـ خ ـص من المنزل يرتب آغرآضك ..؟!>خخخ معروفهـ الأم او الشغالهـ 
انا ..
ماحب احد يلمس شي من اغراضي
والي يلمس شي اراويه شغله
 :kaboom: 
 :ouch:  
* عندما تتخذ قرآر هل تآخذ رآي شـ خ ـص مـ ع ـين ..من هو ..؟!
يمكن اشاور كل الي حواليي
بس في النهاية رايي هو الي يكون ماشي
 :hopemy:  

~ 
}{ خ ـصوصيآت الـ ف ـرد }{ ..~ 
*ع ـند جلوسك بـ مفردك من الشخص الذي يخطر في بآلك ..؟!
صديقتي لاني مشتاقة الها موووت
وخاطري اشوفها
 :TTTT: 
* مآذآ تفعل عند استيقاظك من النوم ..؟!
ارتب سريري .. :niceday: 
* اي الجهات تفضل في نومك ..؟!
اليمين ..
* شـ خ ـص يعآلج مشآكلك ..؟!
اممممممممم
اغلب الاوقات انا احاول قد ماقدر
احل مشاكلي بنفسي
والا تكون معاي صديقتي خطوة بخطوة ..
 :=B: 
* شـ خ ـص تفرح بـ لقياهـ ..؟!
لكل شخص فرحة لقاء
يعني افرح بلقاء الجميع ..
 :inlove: 
* كم عدد فترآت نومك ..؟!
وحدة مافيه غيرها .
 :dizzy: 
* آكثر شخص ترآهـ في منآمك ..؟!
انا قليلة في الاحلام ..
و مافيه شخص معين اشوفه
ناس كثير كثير ..
*شخص تتحدث معاهـ قبل النوم ..؟!
مع نفسي .. :O_O: 
*عند استيقاظك من النوم كم مكآلمهـ لم يرد عليها !؟
ولا مكالمة  :TTTT: 
* آكثر الذكريآت من آي شـ خ ـص تأتيك ..؟! 
صديقتي الغالية .
. :hopemy: 
* مآهو نوع الشآمبو المستخدم ..؟!
يو عفر مانستقر على نوع معين 
كل مرة شكل ..
وهالمرة بانتين 

* عطر تحب استخدآمهـ ..؟!
امممممممم
ماحب استقر على نوع معين
يعني حسب طخات المخ 

*هل تحب كتآبتهـ الخوآطر ..؟!
كتير كتير كتير

ايهمآ تفضل سآعة اليد ام الجوآل ..؟!
اليد .. 

~ 
}{ الـــوآن المــ ن ــزل }{ ..~ 
* لون المنزل من الخآرج ..؟!
بيج ..
*لون المنزل من الدآخل ..؟!
كل مكان ليه لون 
*لون المطبخ ..؟!
وردي وابيض .
*لون صالة المنزل ..؟!
اخضر مع بيج .. 



وتــم بـ حمد اللهـ الأنتهاء .. 
دموع حبيبتي
الف شكر لك على اختياري
وعزيزتي حب آل محمد
طرح جميل للغاية ..
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب ..
واختار بعدي ..
امممممممم
عوامية صفوانية ..
وسيتم الاستدعاء ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## ward roza <3

اجابات في قممممة الروعه همووووووسة 


تسلمي 



ننتظر عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> آهليــن ../اهليين وسهلين غناتي :)
> 
> صبآحكم / مسآئكم ..~
> يسعد صباحك ومسااك 
> ~ 
> * كم ع ـدد الأشخ ـآص في الموجودين مـ ع ـك في المنزل ..؟!
> 3 اني وامي واختي الله يعافيهم 
> *كم غرفهـ دآخل المنزل ..؟!
> خخخ غرفتين للنوم والباقي ملحقات البيت هع
> ...



يا هلا وغلا غناتي 
تسلمي ع المووضووع الفرفوشي هههه
وتسلمي غناتي همووس ع الاستدعااء والاستضافه 
وان شاء الله يعجبكم بيتنا هع

موفقين جميع لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني 

واممم ومداام اني اللي اختاار 
بأختااار ملامحوو اذا ما استدعيتووهااا 

حياك قلبوو محفوفه ببالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم العافيه همووسه و عواميه .. 

نتظر ملامح الحلووه .. 

موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## ward roza <3

عواميه اجوبة رائعه 


ننتظر ملامح كيوت

----------


## جنى الورود

*الأسئلة حلوة تسلمي بس ماعرفت الهدف منها*

----------


## ward roza <3

جنى الورود


مشكورة على الرد


الهدف خيوووه منها ان نتعرف على الاعضاء اكثر واكثر

----------


## ward roza <3

بانتظار ملامح الحلوووه

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر الغلآ ملآمح ..]

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر ملامح كيوووت

----------

